# Vapour Steam Cleaner



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi guys, I've been looking into selling my petrol pressure washer literally never used it:wall:, just plugged in my electric one instead! ...and getting a vapour steam cleaner with the money I make... does anyone know what would be a good vapour steam cleaner, as I want one that I can use mobile, but it still has to be powerful enough to clean the whole outside of the car (e.g. long hose) and have a decent pressure/temperature to get rid of tar spots/bugs, and marks on interior plastic trim. I've been looking at this section of the forum, but not come across anything in the UK, that i've been confident to buy, im willing to spend between £200 and £500. As I say im mobile, to speed of cleaning and reliabilty is most important to me. As Im not a detailer... yet:buffer:

Thanks:thumb:, any advice would be a great help.


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

The one i use is available in the uk but it costs alsot more than £500. I did alot of research in to this when i was setting up, i'm afraid i doubt you'll find a machine capable of outside cleaning to the spec you require for that money, i couldn't! I use a Idromatic Astra steam cleaner. Sorry to put a downer on things!


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you Dave, So where do you get yours from and how much did it cost? I looked at your link, looks nice, but I can't afford it at this moment in time, so instead for the time being ill spend £100-200 on an emergency use machine. Any ideas for that price?

Thanks again


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

How about the Steambeam Supreme?

http://www.steam-cleaners-hygiene.co.uk/acatalog/Allergymatters_Steambee_Steam_Cleaner.html


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

No where near powerful enough for external cleaning unfortunately. I think you may do better getting a cheaper machine for internal cleaning and sticking with power washer or ONR for outside mate. I went through literally hundreds of websites trying to find a suitable machine for cheaper price and just couldn't. Sorry i can't be of more help, i wish you luck, you might have more than me!


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Dave, ill stick to getting a cheap one for interior (already have a wet extraction vac), I can try it out on the headlining. How much did your one cost... so I know how much I need to save :s


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

About 5K! But as i say, ongoing costs are minimal and the machine will last for many many years. I save a fortune in diesel not having to drag around a ton of weight. If you want to know the company i got it from PM to let me know and i'll give you the info. I can't recommend this machine enough, i know it's pricey and i was lucky to have saved enough to get it, i admit i was worried about costs but using this thing on a daily basis is a real joy! I don't use many chemicals, carry my water in 2 25LTR jerry cans and the steamer does the rest. It really is a unique selling point and people come out to see you when doing a job as they wonder what the hell it is!!


----------



## MSoogumbur (Jun 6, 2009)

Dave18 said:


> About 5K! But as i say, ongoing costs are minimal and the machine will last for many many years. I save a fortune in diesel not having to drag around a ton of weight. If you want to know the company i got it from PM to let me know and i'll give you the info. I can't recommend this machine enough, i know it's pricey and i was lucky to have saved enough to get it, i admit i was worried about costs but using this thing on a daily basis is a real joy! I don't use many chemicals, carry my water in 2 25LTR jerry cans and the steamer does the rest. It really is a unique selling point and people come out to see you when doing a job as they wonder what the hell it is!!


It sounds like a great item, unfortunately its not something I can afford at the moment, if or when I get money to spend like that Ill let you know:thumb: thanks for all your help


----------

